# 12 volt power supply is always on. 2015 Rogue



## Haystack (Jul 19, 2015)

I just bought a rogue tonight. The manual says the power supply should shut off with the key out. It is not,. Radar detector stays on constantly. We have to unplug each time. Is this a common error? Any thoughts.?

(this is our 2nd Nissan in 4 months and the last one was in the shop over a week after having it only one day. Another issue putting the 2nd Nissan in the shop after one day isn't exciting)


----------



## Far East of Canada (Jul 28, 2016)

Appreciate that this is an older thread but would like to bump it as there were no replies to the OP.

I just got a 2016 SV and have the same problem with the power outlet - it does not seem to 
want to shut off even with the door open & the "accessory" time elapsed.

I'm using the outlet in the centre console to power a dash cam.

Anyone out there with any input / feedback on this minor issue ??

TIA


----------



## phillip123hastings (Jul 8, 2016)

I had a similar problem a few years back on my Altima, so i am just replying to see if anyone knows what causes this problem


----------

